# Tecumseh 10hp carb



## Btcsys (11 mo ago)

I have a Troybuilt Gardenway snowblower with a 10hp tecumseh engine and a non adjustable carb.
Does anyone know the part # for the low speed jet. I removed it and tried to clean out the passage but to no avail.

Would be great to be able to replace it. The sticker with the engine model # info has been long gone so I'm not sure of the carb part #


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Go to Amazon and type in adjustable carb for Tecumseh 10hp


----------



## vangasman (Oct 21, 2021)

Ditto on what he said, get a adjustable one. Theye are all very similar for that motor.


----------



## Btcsys (11 mo ago)

vangasman said:


> Ditto on what he said, get a adjustable one. Theye are all very similar for that motor.


Ok, wasn't sure if I could do that. I have seen both adjustable and non adjustable on amazon.
We just got 12" of snow, twice in the last three weeks but I think we are getting into a quieter spell which will give me a chance for disassembly


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Take a look at part numbers 632334A or 632370A on Amazon, they are dirt cheap even with shipping.

Here's a how-to video:






Some caveats with the aftermarket carbs:

1) there are holes drilled for the carburetor cover bracket, but they are not tapped. If you have a tap and die kit, this is not a big deal. Alternatively, the aluminum carburetor body is soft enough that you can make your own threads by screwing the screws back on even without the threads

2) the fuel bowl gaskets tend to be of lesser quality, and they can swell up after coming in contact with fuel or carb cleaner


----------



## Btcsys (11 mo ago)

db130 said:


> Take a look at part numbers 632334A or 632370A on Amazon, they are dirt cheap even with shipping.
> 
> Here's a how-to video:
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will check it out


----------



## Btcsys (11 mo ago)

Btcsys said:


> Thanks, I will check it out


Took your advice and ordered a 632334 carb and installed it.
It's been quite a while but now I am able to pull-start this thing instead of using the electric start.
As a bonus while swapping out the carbs, I discovered the placard indicating engine model #, engine family etc.

Now I tackle the noise level. This thing is extremely loud.

Thanks to everyone for your help. I imagine now that this snowblower is running like a top, we won't get any more snow...but that's fine with me


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

I looked into changing out the muffler for new or upgrading but doesn't seem to be effective. I've been told it has more to do with the internals than the exhaust, Be that as it may, the only reasonable solution I know of for the noise is a good set of ear plugs or headphones for protection.


----------



## Btcsys (11 mo ago)

Jatoxico said:


> I looked into changing out the muffler for new or upgrading but doesn't seem to be effective. I've been told it has more to do with the internals than the exhaust, Be that as it may, the only reasonable solution I know of for the noise is a good set of ear plugs or headphones for protection.


Replacing the muffler will be my first move and I will go from there


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

Btcsys said:


> Replacing the muffler will be my first move and I will go from there


I understand, they are ungodly loud for sure.


----------



## Jatoxico (Jan 6, 2018)

Delete dbl post


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Jatoxico said:


> I understand, they are ungodly loud for sure.


There ought to be a thread about making a Yamaha-esque engine cover the attenuate the noise...


----------

